# Quarantine forum comp! April 1st, 10am CST



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

So since this covid-19 has got us all stuck in our houses, I decided to make a forum comp just for that! It’s gonna be similar to cubing at home, except for its all gonna be done on the forums.
Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
BLD
MBLD
Square 1
skoob (this is the new spelling)
pyra
OH
Mega
4BLD
5BLD
Clock

This competition will take place throughout the day, hopefully (I may have to do some things if I do, I will probably recruit someone else to manage while I’m gone). The date will Be April 1st And the first event will start at 10am CST. If you would like to register just reply with the events you are doing!

I will provide a schedule later in the day, but I thought I would mention @Dylan Swarts because he wanted a comp with MBLD and big blind.

Also, im Gonna see how many people register before I decide if I’m gonna have multiple rounds.

Ok, these are the links to the google sheets that you need:
Schedule:








Quarantine Competition


Competitors Competitor,2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7,3BLD,3x3 OH,Clock,Megaminx,Pyraminx,Skoob,Square-1,4BLD,5BLD,MBLD ProStar,Y,Y,Y,Y,N,N,Y,N,N,N,Y,Y,N,N,N,Y PetrusQuber,N,Y,Y,N,N,N,N,Y,N,N,N,N,N,N,N,N ImmolatedMarmoset,Y,Y,N,N,N,N,N,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,N,N,N Fun at the Joy,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,N,N,N,N,N,Y,N,Y Nu...




docs.google.com




Personal results entry:








Quarantine Competition Results Entry


ProStar Event,Solve #1,Solve #2,Solve #3,Solve #4,Solve #5,Result 2x2,2.44,3.1,4.25,3.95,3.24,3.43 3x3,17.75,18.92,18.17,18.71,17.79,18.22 4x4,71.88,71.39,70.78,64.24,66.52,69.38 5x5,233.59,255.91,222.32,229.12,195.7,228.34 6x6 7x7 3BLD,DNF,4320.34,DNF,4320.34 3x3 OH Clook,DNS,DNS,DNS,DNS,DNS,DN...




docs.google.com




Podiums:








Quarantine Competiton Results


2x2 Competitor,Solve #1,Solve #2,Solve #3,Solve #4,Solve #5,Result TipsterTrickster,2.62,2.27,2.22,1.71,2.22,2.24 ProStar,2.44,3.1,4.25,3.95,3.24,3.43 Dylan Swarts,3.1,6.8,2.9,5.54,3.62,4.08 Owen Morrison,4.06,3.99,4.54,5.76,3.82,4.2 Owcuber,4.45,4.2,4.57,4.95,4.47,4.5 BLCuber8,3.29,6.33,5.78,3....




docs.google.com


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll join, sounds fun! I'll do:

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
BLD
Skoob
Pyra
Mega


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So since this covid-19 has got us all stuck in our houses, I decided to make a forum comp just for that! It’s gonna be similar to cubing at home, except for its all gonna be done on the forums.
> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


I’m not participating unless you add clock. Period.


(Please add clock, I really want to participate!)

EDIT: 
Thanks Cubinwitdapizza, I will compete in
3x3
2x2
4x4 if I feel like it (very unlikely)
mega
pyra
skoob
clock
OH
squan


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

Doing 3x3, OH and 4x4.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Competitor Sheet​
*Competitor**2x2**3x3**4x4**5x5**6x6**7x7**3BLD**3x3 OH**Clock**Megaminx**Pyraminx**Skoob**Square-1**4BLD**5BLD**MBLD*@ProStarYYYYNNYNNYYYNNNN@PetrusQuberNYYNNNNYNNNNNNNN@ImmolatedMarmosetYYNNNNNYYYYYYNNN@fun at the joyYYYYYYYYNNNNNYNY@Owen MorrisonYYYYNNNYNYYYNNNN@Nuuk cuberYYYNNNNYYNYYNNNN@CubinwitdapizzaYYYYNNNYYYYYNNNN@VIBE_ZTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYNY@TipsterTricksterYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY@I'm A Cuber YYYYNYNYNYYNNNNN


Schedule​
*Time**Event**Round**Format**Cumulative Time Limit*10:00 AMWelcome & RulesN/AN/AN/A10:10 AM3x3Round 1Ao520 Minutes10:30 AM2x2Combined FinalAo510 Minutes10:40 AMPyraminxCombined FinalAo510 Minutes10:50 AMSkoobCombined FinalAo510 Minutes11:00 AM4x4Round 1Ao520 Minutes11:20 AM3BLDCombined FinalBo330 Minutes11:50 AMClockCombined FinalAo510 Minutes12:00 PMLunchN/ABo130 Minutes12:30 PM5x5Combined FinalAo530 Minutes1:00 PM4BLDCombined FinalBo330 Minutes1:30 PM7x7Combined FinalMo330 Minutes2:00 PMMegaminxCombined FinalAo530 Minutes2:30 PMMBLDFinalBo110 Minutes per cube, up to 60 minutes3:30 PM6x6Combined FinalMo330 Minutes4:00 PM5BLDCombined FinalBo330 Minutes4:30 PM3x3FinalAo510 Minutes4:40 PM4x4FinalAo520 Minutes5:00 PMAwardsN/AN/AN/A

* All times are in CST time
** Cumulative time limit simply represents the length of the event, not a hard limit


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Competitor Sheet​
> *Competitor**2x2**3x3**4x4**5x5**6x6**7x7**3BLD**3x3 OH**Clock**Megaminx**Pyraminx**Skoob**Square-1**4BLD**5BLD**MBLD*@ProStarYYYYNNYNNYYYNNNN@PetrusQuberNYYNNNNYNNNNNNNN


What about immolated? And dang, howd you make this?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 28, 2020)

There’s a tool in the post section, top rightish.

Like this


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> What about immolated? And dang, howd you make this?



Added, hadn't edited his post yet. Are you joining?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Added, hadn't edited his post yet. Are you joining?


Ya I’m joining, I’ll add myself later today.


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 28, 2020)

I will compete in 2-7, OH, BLD, MBLD and 4BLD


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 28, 2020)

I can join, depends on the schedule though. Do you have one?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I can join, depends on the schedule though. Do you have one?






Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I will provide a schedule later in the day,


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 28, 2020)

I will join! 
I will be competing in 
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
skoob 
pyra
OH
Mega ( Thank you for adding Mega!)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I can join, depends on the schedule though. Do you have one?


Hopefully, shorter events will be 10 minutes long, and mid range 20, and long 30. So spread throughout the day a couple hours probably.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> (I may have to do some things if I do, I will probably recruit someone else to manage while I’m gone)



I can help if you want


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I can help if you want


It’s most likely if my mom makes me go outside, and that’s for about 3 hours. you can help though.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> It’s most likely if my mom makes me go outside



I feel you bro XD


----------



## gruuby (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll join. Sounds epic. 2-4, OH, pyra, skoob, clock.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

Added a schedule, may change in due time. Also, may make a discord server for easier use.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Added a schedule, may change in due time. Also, may make a discord server for easier use.



I can't get discord


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

Bump, there’s no competitor limit and we only have 6 people!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Bump, there’s no competitor limit and we only have 6 people!



You still haven't signed up


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You still haven't signed up


That’s true lol
I registered my self, doing everything but bld events and 6-7


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 28, 2020)

If there is no cutoff time, I would like to register for every event.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> If there is no cutoff time, I would like to register for every event.



The cutoff time would be the length of the round


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The cutoff time would be the length of the round


Okay then, everything BUT 5BLD lol


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza when is MBLD? Also does this look good:



ProStar said:


> Competitor Sheet
> 
> *Competitor**2x2**3x3**4x4**5x5**6x6**7x7**3BLD**3x3 OH**Clock**Megaminx**Pyraminx**Skoob**Square-1**4BLD**5BLD**MBLD*@ProStarYYYYNNYNNYYYNNNN@PetrusQuberNYYNNNNYNNNNNNNN@ImmolatedMarmosetYYNNNNNYYYYYYNNN@fun at the joyYYYYYYYYNNNNNYNY@Owen MorrisonYYYYNNNYNYYYNNNN@Nuuk cuberYYYNNNNYYNYYNNNN@CubinwitdapizzaYYYYNNNYYYYYNNNN@VIBE_ZTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYNY
> 
> ...


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

Rip i forgot mbld


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Rip i forgot mbld



Add it right before awards? Also maybe change around the other BLD events, they can be tiring and doing 3 3BLD, 3 4BLD, 3 5BLD all in a row sounds tiring. Also what % move onto finals?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

Changes that were made to the schedule:
3BLD was changed to one round
Some blind and big cube events were swapped
clock was changed to a 10 minute round


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Changes that were made to the schedule:
> 3BLD was changed to one round
> Some blind and big cube events were swapped
> clock was changed to a 10 minute round



Why 20 minutes for 3x3 rd 1 but 10 for rd 2?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why 20 minutes for 3x3 rd 1 but 10 for rd 2?


The people in round 2 will be faster, so it won’t require much time.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Bumpity bumpity, who gonna singy-uppity?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ll do everything


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

Addded.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Any decision on how many people move on to 2x2 and 3x3 finals? Also, I'm keeping the spreadsheet up to date still


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll do:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
7x7
Pyra
OH
Mega


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sounds cool! Would like to join!
I will do:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Skoob
Pyra
OH
Good Luck to all!

Also I don't see OH in the schedule, but its listed as an event. Mistake?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 29, 2020)

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
mega


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 29, 2020)

April 1st...
Cubingwitdapizza:* Nah, jk it’s fake you all did this for nothing.*


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 29, 2020)

Oh cool!, Thanks so much!! I'll do
MBLD, 5BLD, 4BLD, 3BLD
2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH
Skoob, mega, square-1, pyraminx
So basically all except clock (only because mine is non-functional, I don't like squan yet still compete lol)

EDIT: Just a question around 5bld, if you feel you don't agree, that's all good, but I think 30mins for 5bld might be too short for most competitors? Sure I guess they can just do 2 attempts. Just thought I'd mention it \o/


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 29, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Oh cool!, Thanks so much!! I'll do
> MBLD, 5BLD, 4BLD, 3BLD
> 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH
> Skoob, mega, square-1, pyraminx
> ...


Ok, i might bump it up.


----------



## Ayce (Mar 29, 2020)

I'll sign up for...

2x2
3x3
4x4
Skoob (why...)
Mega
Clock
Pyra
Square-1
OH


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 29, 2020)

Bumpity, bump, bump bump bump


----------



## cubesrawesome (Mar 29, 2020)

I will join!
I will do:
2
3
4
skoob
pyra
clock

Thanks!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 29, 2020)

@ImmolatedMarmoset Are you gonna do 4x4?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 29, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza when is OH? *laughing emoji spam*

And Square-1? *more laughing emoji spam*


----------



## Owcuber (Mar 30, 2020)

can I join the completion I will do
3x3
2x2
4x4
5x5
Oh 
mega


----------



## Owcuber (Mar 30, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So since this covid-19 has got us all stuck in our houses, I decided to make a forum comp just for that! It’s gonna be similar to cubing at home, except for its all gonna be done on the forums.
> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


Could I do
3x3
Oh
2x2
4x4
5x5
Mega


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll sign up. Hopefully, I can do this one, and my dad won't stop me again, like Cubing At Home.
I'll do:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Pyra
Scoob
OH


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 30, 2020)

Can i please register
I will do
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
OH
Pyra
Scoob
Mega
Have you made the discord yet?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 30, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Can i please register
> I will do
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


No, because my Co Organizer (@ProStar) For some reason cannot get discord.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @Cubinwitdapizza when is OH? *laughing emoji spam*
> 
> And Square-1? *more laughing emoji spam*


I have such tiny brain *face palm*


----------



## cubesrawesome (Mar 30, 2020)

Where is clock on the schedule?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Does everyone have a gmail account? Me and @Cubinwitdapizza are going to make it so that a person can enter their results themselves(without being able to edit other people's results), but this will only work if everyone has a gmail account. If you don't have one, you can easily create one(you can even set your name to your username if that's a problem), but if you don't want to do it then me and Cubinwitdapizza can enter them by ourselves. I wanted to verify with everyone before we set it up


----------



## Owcuber (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes I do have a gmail account


----------



## Master_Disaster (Mar 30, 2020)

I sign up for
1x1
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5 
Pyra
Skoob
OH
3x3 BLD
MBLD

Can't even do a 3x3 BLD consistently but let's go for MBLD


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes I have one.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

why are there two finals for square-1 and nothing for 6 & 7?



Master_Disaster said:


> 1x1



Sir, we're gonna have to arrest you


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

*ATTENTION*

The official competitor sheet and schedule have been migrated to Google Sheets. Even if you don't have a gmail account, you can still view it. Results will also be in the format where competitors will enter their own results. I am working on the results entry sheet right now, it will post it as soon as I am finished. In order to be allowed to edit your results, please PM me your gmail

Competitors & Schedule: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QRnO8mBhlmz04Ti44HwotnjmqWJJp6LBSGWtsYJoDJE/edit?usp=sharing

Results(this isn't where you enter your results, but simply where live results will be stored): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xS1smQWA37g5SA-R8hs_Wq11b_ETF6LQbvFxsFnIaPQ/edit?usp=sharing

Results Entry(go to the tab with your name and you can enter your results, but you need to PM me your email to set it up): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jzNZ3INHgVowbo6G4qIPGv0A0En0Ti7uwtlYHzaT_xs/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Owcuber (Mar 30, 2020)

When is the comp staring


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 30, 2020)

Owcuber said:


> When is the comp staring


Look at the title...


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Owcuber said:


> When is the comp staring



April 1st, like the title says


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 30, 2020)

I actually won't be able to do the comp, can you take me off the list?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I actually won't be able to do the comp, can you take me off the list?



Sorry to hear that  @Micah Morrison are you still good?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sorry to hear that  @Micah Morrison are you still good?


I don't know. I'm homeschooled so I still have to do schoolwork. I might only compete in 1 or 2 events


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I don't know. I'm homeschooled so I still have to do schoolwork. I might only compete in 1 or 2 events



Ok, I guess we'll see. I'm also homeschooled, but I can get everything done my 11(that's when it starts in my time zone). I'm just gonna have to wake up earlier and work a little harder


----------



## NBAGARRETT (Mar 30, 2020)

Ill participate. Put me in for 2x2, 3x3, One Handed, Clck, Pyraminx, and skewb.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

NBAGARRETT said:


> Ill participate. Put me in for 2x2, 3x3, One Handed, Clck, Pyraminx, and skewb.



Okay, added. Please PM me your gmail so that you will be able to enter your results(when it starts)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 30, 2020)

Okay, the schedule on the post should be fixed, hopefully we can get that into the sheets.
EDIT: I forgot to add clock, so that’s added now. If there are any mistakes, plz let me know.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Okay, the schedule on the post should be fixed, hopefully we can get that into the sheets.
> EDIT: I forgot to add clock, so that’s added now. If there are any mistakes, plz let me know.



Adding it in a min, I'll let you know if anything is missing


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Adding it in a min, I'll let you know if anything is missing



Looks like everything is on the schedule, its updated now


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 30, 2020)

how are you guys going to do this with distant learning and all, if you are still in school and in the US, i honestly dont know what other countries are doing


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 30, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> how are you guys going to do this with distant learning and all, if you are still in school and in the US, i honestly dont know what other countries are doing


Wdym? I’m homeschooled, so I can change my schedule during the day for school.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> how are you guys going to do this with distant learning and all, if you are still in school and in the US, i honestly dont know what other countries are doing



Schools are shut down, some people are doing online learning, but it's more flexible than normal school. And then the rest of us are homeschooled, which is really flexible, so we can just get it done earlier/later


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Schools are shut down, some people are doing online learning, but it's more flexible than normal school. And then the rest of us are homeschooled, which is really flexible, so we can just get it done earlier/later


wait wait, are most people on this website homeschooled??


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> wait wait, are most people on this website homeschooled??



I wouldn't say most, but there are definitely a lot of homeschoolers on this forum


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I wouldn't say most, but there are definitely a lot of homeschoolers on this forum


oh, ok


----------



## cubesrawesome (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Does everyone have a gmail account? Me and @Cubinwitdapizza are going to make it so that a person can enter their results themselves(without being able to edit other people's results), but this will only work if everyone has a gmail account. If you don't have one, you can easily create one(you can even set your name to your username if that's a problem), but if you don't want to do it then me and Cubinwitdapizza can enter them by ourselves. I wanted to verify with everyone before we set it up


i have one


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

cubesrawesome said:


> i have one



If you could PM it to me that'd be great


----------



## cubesrawesome (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you could PM it to me that'd be great


done


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> @ImmolatedMarmoset Are you gonna do 4x4?


no


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 30, 2020)

I would recommend using google forms for results submissions, kinda like how they did it with cubing at home.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 31, 2020)

How many hours is it from now?
I am in a different time zone 
I may only do a few events - it depends


----------



## PratikKhannaSkewb (Mar 31, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So since this covid-19 has got us all stuck in our houses, I decided to make a forum comp just for that! It’s gonna be similar to cubing at home, except for its all gonna be done on the forums.
> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


I will do 
Skewb
3x3
OH
4x4
2x2
Pyraminx
Clock


----------



## Ayce (Mar 31, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza I can make a discord if you want.


----------



## pafnuti (Mar 31, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So since this covid-19 has got us all stuck in our houses, I decided to make a forum comp just for that! It’s gonna be similar to cubing at home, except for its all gonna be done on the forums.
> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> ...


I want to join.
3x3
2x2
4x4


----------



## Rv cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes I will only do 3x3


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

Ayce said:


> @Cubinwitdapizza I can make a discord if you want.


Ayce, Prostar can’t make a discord account (and he’s my co manager) so we aren’t gonna be doing a discord.
ALSO: I will not be updating the forum post anymore we have now migrated to google sheets. So please send your gmail to @ProStar.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> How many hours is it from now?
> I am in a different time zone
> I may only do a few events - it depends



Right now it's happening in 26 hours


----------



## BradyLawrence (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds fun, I will do
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Mega
Pyra
Skoob
Squan 
OH


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh gosh I did not realize the timezone difference. I must've made an error checking the first time. Comp ends just before 1am for me now lol. multi starting at 21:30 hahah. Is fine I'll try and sleep earlier in the day lol.


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Mar 31, 2020)

I would love to Join!!
I would love to do 3x3, 2x2, OH, and 4x4!!!


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Mar 31, 2020)

YA I HAVE ONE. How are we gonna get the scrambles and stuff?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP said:


> YA I HAVE ONE. How are we gonna get the scrambles and stuff?


Google sheets. Please pm @ProStar and send him your gmail.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Um dumb question but how do I pm?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Um dumb question but how do I pm?


i think you just veiw their profile page and go to there profile posts, dont really know tho


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Um dumb question but how do I pm?


Click someone’s name and theres a button that says send message.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

*ATTENTION*

In order to be able to enter your results into the sheet, I need to have your email. The following people haven't PMed me their email yet:

@ImmolatedMarmoset
@wearephamily1719
@MJS Cubing
@pafnuti
@Rv cuber

Also, a scramble sheet will be posted soon, updated with scrambles whenever a new round starts.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

Google sheets are now public on the main post.


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Mar 31, 2020)

Are you still working on the spreadsheets? I do not see a way to enter my results.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP said:


> Are you still working on the spreadsheets? I do not see a way to enter my results.


@ProStar


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP said:


> Are you still working on the spreadsheets? I do not see a way to enter my results.



Check the main post, is has links to all the spreadsheets. I'm working on the scrambles now, should be released in 8 hours at the latest. If you mean you're on the results entry but can't find your tab, then there's a scroll right button on all the tabs, I believe you're near the end


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't have a lot of time that day so I might just do skoob.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I don't have a lot of time that day so I might just do skoob.



Ok, I've signed you up. Can you PM me your email so that you can enter your results?


----------



## N's-cvt (Mar 31, 2020)

If I can still sign up I would like to be registered for:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
3BLD
Square-1
Skoob
Pyraminx
OH
Clock

Thank you


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *ATTENTION*
> 
> In order to be able to enter your results into the sheet, I need to have your email. The following people haven't PMed me their email yet:
> 
> ...


I have, right?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 31, 2020)

Also, I can’t edit my result sheet right now, this is intentional, right?
I might not be able to do stuff like 3x3 Finals and OH Finals because of timezones, but, I’ll give it a try.

EDIT: @ProStar and @Cubinwitdapizza , where do we get scrambles???


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I have, right?



Yes, you have



PetrusQuber said:


> EDIT: @ProStar and @Cubinwitdapizza , where do we get scrambles???



I'm posting the sheet soon


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 31, 2020)

[email protected] is my email


----------



## ProStar (Mar 31, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> [email protected] is my email



I already have you, sent you a PM about it


----------



## Micah Morrison (Mar 31, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar Do I have to follow the schedule of the competition? Or can I do some events at different times because I won't be open all day tomorrow.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar Do I have to follow the schedule of the competition? Or can I do some events at different times because I won't be open all day tomorrow.


I don’t mind if you do it at different times, you can be a vip.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I compete at different times too? If so I will do all the events I previously listed.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 31, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Can I compete at different times too? If so I will do all the events I previously listed.


Sure why not. The brothers have vip access.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

pls let me do it now or asap because it is at 12:00-2:00 am for me


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry, but I’m not gonna compete. It’s gonna be to stressful managing this all day and getting my results in.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok, if you can't compete in some events because of busyness/time zone changes, then I can PM you the scrambles early. It is preferred if you can do them at the scheduled times though. If there are multiple rounds, then the final will have to be done at the proper time and first round results need to be entered before the finals because not everyone makes it to the finals


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 1, 2020)

*I would do 3x3. Really excited!!*


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

@ImmolatedMarmoset
@wearephamily1719
@MJS Cubing
@pafnuti
@Rv cuber
@#CubingForPeace

I still don't have your emails, please PM them to me, because otherwise you can't compete


Also, no more entries


----------



## BradyLawrence (Apr 1, 2020)

By the way, will you guys link the scrambles or what


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> By the way, will you guys link the scrambles or what



I'll link the sheet when the comp starts(10 min before 3x3 starts), and it will be updated with the start of each round


----------



## BradyLawrence (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'll link the sheet when the comp starts(10 min before 3x3 starts), and it will be updated with the start of each round


Ok thanks


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Competition starts in 2 hours! Also, if you haven’t sent prostar your email, we can send you scrambles and enter the results manually, but please do try to send him your email!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Competition starts in just over one hour!

@ImmolatedMarmoset
@wearephamily1719
@MJS Cubing
@pafnuti
@Rv cuber
@#CubingForPeace

I don't have your emails yet, if you could please PM me them then that'd be great. If necessary, we can manually enter the results but it'd be much easier if you were able to enter them yourself


----------



## P perm (Apr 1, 2020)

ill do
4x4
3x3
2x2 prya
3OH


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

P perm said:


> ill do
> 4x4
> 3x3
> 2x2 prya
> 3OH



Ok, can you PM me your email?


*NO MORE ENTRIES, ANY OTHER ENTRIES WILL BE DENIED*


----------



## NBAGARRETT (Apr 1, 2020)

How do I find the scrambles


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

NBAGARRETT said:


> How do I find the scrambles






ProStar said:


> I'll link the sheet when the comp starts(10 min before 3x3 starts), and it will be updated with the start of each round


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

NBAGARRETT said:


> How do I find the scrambles


When it starts, we will put the sheet on the main page.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Apr 1, 2020)

30 minute warning


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 1, 2020)

Would it be possible to enter our times in the Google spreadsheet during the comp or shall we post them here and some admin would do that for us?

Sent from my D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

#CubingForPeace said:


> Would it be possible to enter our times in the Google spreadsheet during the comp or shall we post them here and some admin would do that for us?
> 
> Sent from my D2 using Tapatalk



You're supposed to enter them yourself, that's why I'm asking for you to PM me


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Apr 1, 2020)

The spreadsheet is locked. Will it be unlocked once the competition starts?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

You can only edit your tab


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Apr 1, 2020)

I am unable to edit my tab. Is that on purpose?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP said:


> I am unable to edit my tab. Is that on purpose?



Maybe I got the email wrong, can you PM it to me again?


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Maybe I got the email wrong, can you PM it to me again?


kay


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Maybe I got the email wrong, can you PM it to me again?


It works now. Thanks!


----------



## FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP (Apr 1, 2020)

Where are the scrambles gonna be posted.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP said:


> Where are the scrambles gonna be posted.



As I said before, I am going to post a google sheet(which will be added to the main post) when the comp starts, and it will be updated when each new round begins


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

lol, but anyway 8 mins! Might start a tiny bit early.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> lol, but anyway 8 mins! Might start a tiny bit early.



you can get started with the rules if you want, if we start earlier we have less of a chance to get behind


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello! Welcome to the quarantined forum comp. Please do not post anything until I say so.
Rules:
Please do not do the scramble multiple times, or even one time before you do your final attempt.
Please add a +2 To your time if your solve was one move away from completion.
Please count dnf’s
Please enter your times into something that calculates averages, and enter your averages into the results page, along with all of your solves.

Also, use the remaining time to practice. There are 10 minutes til the first round of 3x3 starts, so I would recommend practicing.
You may speak.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Scrambles can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iFpyb0QP1mCyDpis64er-28M12TUqSFsMC04zG4QldU/edit?usp=sharing

The sheet will be updated when a new round starts. Remember to watch the results sheet, as I will be filling it so you can see the leaderboards and whose moving onto finals!


----------



## Owcuber (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Scrambles can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iFpyb0QP1mCyDpis64er-28M12TUqSFsMC04zG4QldU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> The sheet will be updated when a new round starts. Remember to watch the results sheet, as I will be filling it so you can see the leaderboards and whose moving onto finals!



I can’t edit the google sheets


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Geez 3 G perms and an N perm


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

*REMEMBER*

3x3 ends at 10:30 CST! (15 minutes). Get your results in by then!


----------



## Owcuber (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *REMEMBER*
> 
> 3x3 ends at 10:30 CST! (15 minutes). Get your results in by then!


 where do I enter my results


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Owcuber said:


> where do I enter my results


Main post


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Geez 3 G perms and an N perm


I got 2 Gs, A, V, T, Y

Sent from my D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 1, 2020)

#CubingForPeace said:


> I got 2 Gs, A, V, T, Y
> 
> Sent from my D2 using Tapatalk


6 PLLs on 5 solves?
makes sense


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Owcuber said:


> I can’t edit the google sheets



Go to the main post and click on the link for the results entry, then go to your tab and put in your results


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh and also a V, at least I knew two of the G perms


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 1, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 6 PLLs on 5 solves?
> makes sense


my bad, I got the Y on my practice solve [emoji14]

Sent from my D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 1, 2020)

I need to cancel. My dad said I can't do it.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I need to cancel. My dad said I can't do it.


Fs in the chat


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

I was doing ok until the last two solves which were a 10 and a 10 which was a +2 so a 12. But 9.38 average isn't horrible for me. I hope I'll do better in the finals


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

3x3 Is finished, and 2x2 is going on!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

cubesrawesome said:


> Where are the 2x2 scrambles?



Refresh the scrambles sheet and go to the 2x2 tab


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 1, 2020)

cubesrawesome said:


> Where are the 2x2 scrambles?


Look at the tab at the bottom of scrambles.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry I am late but i have no idea what is going on. how do i submit results


----------



## gruuby (Apr 1, 2020)

nevermind i found it out. but how do you find scrambles


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar my name is spelled wrong in the results. It's Micah not Micha


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

also, why are my results not showing up?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> also, why are my results not showing up?


@TipsterTrickster is working on automating the results, we will fix your name (hopefully)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

@Owen Morrison you got a 4.2 4x4 Average? Impressive


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> @Owen Morrison you got a 4.2 4x4 Average? Impressive


He probably put 2x2 times in 4x4 on accident. I know i did.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> nevermind i found it out. but how do you find scrambles


There’s a link prostar posted on page 8 to scrambles


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

I am sorry, I will fix that.


----------



## Ayce (Apr 1, 2020)

Help


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 1, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Help


Yes? Oh rip


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar can I go ahead and do 5x5? I won't be able to do it at 12:30


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar can I go ahead and do 5x5? I won't be able to do it at 12:30



yea you got the VIP, I gave you a different link to scrambles


----------



## Ayce (Apr 1, 2020)

Fixed


----------



## cubesrawesome (Apr 1, 2020)

Why does my results in the clock results page say n/a?


----------



## NBAGARRETT (Apr 1, 2020)

My clock times aren't showing up did I do something wrong or does it just have to update or something


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

NBAGARRETT said:


> My clock times aren't showing up did I do something wrong or does it just have to update or something



It'll take time, it's getting automated


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

what time is OH finals?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> what time is OH finals?



2:10 *CST*. also you made 3x3 finals at 2:20 CST


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

*3x3 OH FINALS ARE IN 12 MINUTES!*


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

where is the schedule?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> where is the schedule?



check the main post


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> where is the schedule?











Quarantine Competition


Competitors Competitor,2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7,3BLD,3x3 OH,Clock,Megaminx,Pyraminx,Skoob,Square-1,4BLD,5BLD,MBLD ProStar,Y,Y,Y,Y,N,N,Y,N,N,N,Y,Y,N,N,N,Y PetrusQuber,N,Y,Y,N,N,N,N,Y,N,N,N,N,N,N,N,N ImmolatedMarmoset,Y,Y,N,N,N,N,N,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,N,N,N Fun at the Joy,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,Y,N,N,N,N,N,Y,N,Y Nu...




docs.google.com


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

I only saw the competitors tab lol


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> I only saw the competitors tab lol



there's a second tab


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

Aw I'm done til 4x4 finals


----------



## N's-cvt (Apr 1, 2020)

Couple questions
1-where do we find our rankings?
2-is there any prizes for podiuming?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 1, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> Couple questions
> 1-where do we find our rankings?
> 2-is there any prizes for podiuming?











Quarantine Competiton Results


2x2 Competitor,Solve #1,Solve #2,Solve #3,Solve #4,Solve #5,Result TipsterTrickster,2.62,2.27,2.22,1.71,2.22,2.24 ProStar,2.44,3.1,4.25,3.95,3.24,3.43 Dylan Swarts,3.1,6.8,2.9,5.54,3.62,4.08 Owen Morrison,4.06,3.99,4.54,5.76,3.82,4.2 Owcuber,4.45,4.2,4.57,4.95,4.47,4.5 BLCuber8,3.29,6.33,5.78,3....




docs.google.com


----------



## cubesrawesome (Apr 1, 2020)

My solve 5 for clock is entered into the results as a 8.85 but it is actually a 18.85


----------



## cubesrawesome (Apr 1, 2020)

cubesrawesome said:


> My solve 5 for clock is entered into the results as a 8.85 but it is actually a 18.85


Wait, my bad. it was supposed to be a dnf


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

N's-cvt said:


> Couple questions
> 1-where do we find our rankings?
> 2-is there any prizes for podiuming?



1. On the results sheet, check the main post
2. No


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

@Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar why does it say I'm 22nd for 3x3??? I had the best average.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @Cubinwitdapizza @ProStar why does it say I'm 22nd for 3x3??? I had the best average.



@TipsterTrickster just fixed it, you made finals


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

YESSS I beat tipster on 3x3, sorry I think I was way late for 3x3 finals thought they were at 4:30


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

phew, thanks, when do 4x4 finals start?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> YESSS I beat tipster on 3x3, sorry I think I was way late for 3x3 finals thought they were at 4:30



No worries 



Micah Morrison said:


> phew, thanks, when do 4x4 finals start?



3:30 CST, or in 20 minutes


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Its 4x4 time! @Micah Morrison


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Its 4x4 time! @Micah Morrison


Is this the last event? Or did the entire schedule change?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

Why does it say I didn't make 4x4 finals? I was 4th in round one, and If it says I'm in the finals then I will be 3rd with 43.05 average.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 1, 2020)

Also Megaminx results aren't working.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

can I have scrambles pls i forgot about the comp rip


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 1, 2020)

I missed every fricking event except mega


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> can I have scrambles pls i forgot about the comp rip



go to the scramble sheet, they're all available there. I have to go anyway, so it's fine if you do them now


----------



## ProStar (Apr 1, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why does it say I didn't make 4x4 finals? I was 4th in round one, and If it says I'm in the finals then I will be 3rd with 43.05 average.



Oops getting fixed rn


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Apr 1, 2020)

guys, give them time to compile all the results. They have to be put in by hand. Be patient!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 2, 2020)

Is the comp over?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 2, 2020)

I think I have all the results in and sorted, If you are not seeing your name or a result for your name and you put results in for that event it means that you probably typed your result in with text. Also yes for some reason a : counts as text so if you typed your result in as MM:SS and not in seconds, or typed in a comment like +2, it may not show up, so let me know if this happened to you and for what event and I'll fix it.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 2, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I think I have all the results in and sorted, If you are not seeing your name or a result for your name and you put results in for that event it means that you probably typed your result in with text. Also yes for some reason a : counts as text so if you typed your result in as MM:SS and not in seconds, or typed in a comment like +2, it may not show up, so let me know if this happened to you and for what event and I'll fix it.



Dylan Swart's MBLD was 12/17 not 18


----------



## NBAGARRETT (Apr 2, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I think I have all the results in and sorted, If you are not seeing your name or a result for your name and you put results in for that event it means that you probably typed your result in with text. Also yes for some reason a : counts as text so if you typed your result in as MM:SS and not in seconds, or typed in a comment like +2, it may not show up, so let me know if this happened to you and for what event and I'll fix it.


I think this happened for my oh and clock as neither shows up


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 2, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I think I have all the results in and sorted, If you are not seeing your name or a result for your name and you put results in for that event it means that you probably typed your result in with text. Also yes for some reason a : counts as text so if you typed your result in as MM:SS and not in seconds, or typed in a comment like +2, it may not show up, so let me know if this happened to you and for what event and I'll fix it.


That happened to me on 4x4 and 5x5, I don't really care about 5 because I wouldn't have podiumed anyway.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 2, 2020)

Crap I just realized that I actually made 4x4 finals.


----------

